# Plakat in a community tank?



## emoji (Aug 27, 2015)

I recently set my double-tail up in a 7.5gal planted paradise, and tried to add a few cardinal tetras despite my better judgement. He chased them a bit, but wasn't really able to catch them, I then noticed that they were nipping at his fins. That prompted me to get moving on my main project, and I moved all of the cardinals (had 7, now 12) into a 60p (17.1g).

Anyways, I was really hoping to add a betta as the centerpiece for this tank. Once grown in it should be pretty well planted, though with a lot of open space. Even though the previous setup was really overstocked, I think I've learned my lesson in re: to the long-fin bettas and tetras. I've read a few people saying that the plakats would be able to defend themselves better, and deal with a stronger flow.

I am thinking about getting one of the fancy plakats from aquabid, or a local breeder, is this a terrible idea? Anyone have experience good or bad with plakats or other short fins in a community tank? Are these imported bettas going to be overly aggressive? If not I'm probably looking at the dwarf gourami.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

We have neon tetras and a plakat in a 10 gallon tank and they work together fine. 
It does depend on the fish, if you get an aggressive plakat it may not work. If you get a calmer one it might. So yes, it might work out, but have a plan B in case it doesn't. 
Cardinals can be nippy, as you said, so I agree, a plakat can be a much better choice that a long fin.


----------



## emoji (Aug 27, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> We have neon tetras and a plakat in a 10 gallon tank and they work together fine.
> It does depend on the fish, if you get an aggressive plakat it may not work. If you get a calmer one it might. So yes, it might work out, but have a plan B in case it doesn't.
> Cardinals can be nippy, as you said, so I agree, a plakat can be a much better choice that a long fin.


Thanks for the info, would you say that the cardinals are more nippy than the neons? I'm worried that the bettas from overseas will be extra aggressive, but it gives me hope hearing about your situation.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Every betta is different, some Plakats may be docile to company, while others may kill any other inhabitants. You should always have a backup plan for your fish. 

Yeah, I hear Neons are more nippy then cardinals.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I think it is a larger chance the betta will chase the tetras than the neons picking on the betta. Our neons never were nippy, however, and our betta was a perfect fit for the tank! Is it possible you could get a plakat locally? The one we got is a lovely pure white, and we got it at our LFS. Maybe the store has a return policy if he decides to terrorize the cardinals.


----------



## jaliberti (Mar 13, 2016)

emoji said:


> ... I've read a few people saying that the plakats would be able to defend themselves better, and deal with a stronger flow.
> 
> I am thinking about getting one of the fancy plakats from aquabid, or a local breeder, is this a terrible idea? Anyone have experience good or bad with plakats or other short fins in a community tank? Are these imported bettas going to be overly aggressive? If not I'm probably looking at the dwarf gourami.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


I have considerable experience with Plakat, but never in a community tank. Imported AquaBid Plakat & HalfMoon Plakat will not have been kept in community tanks or even with their own species after being separated from siblings in the grow-out pond (unless they've been bred, in which case they will have had <24hrs with the opposite sex). Dropping one into your tank with tetras/neons will be its first time exposure to another species. 

Also know that imports have probably been fed live mosquito larvae year round since birth, and that the transition to dead food, even frozen, may be difficult or impossible. 

Shipping/Transhipper fees from Southeast Asia will run you >$50 USD above and beyond the cost of the Plakat alone.

A NorthAmerican/Australian breeder can offer less expensive Plakat and would more likely have them on dead food. 

You seem to be asking for a Plakat that is capable of defense but not inclined to offense. IMO you are asking for too much, it's unreasonable. 

You asked, "are imported bettas going to be overly aggressive?" There are two Plakat categories @ Aquabid: Plakat and HalfMoon Plakat. Fish in the Plakat category are selectively bred, and sometimes even trained, for fighting. That could be construed as "overly aggressive." HalfMoon Plakat are selectively bred for aesthetically qualities. They're not as aggressive, they've got longer, more colorful fins which neons/tetras may find irresistible. 

Dwarf gourami are notorious for dying a few weeks after acquisition. But on the flip side are cheap and readily available at any LFS. 

Peace.


----------

